# Shooting with vintage bows



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

If the bows are safe to shoot, why not. A lot of folks would probably love to see the bows back in action again. You could always also get a newer target bow. Do you shoot barebow or Olympic recurve? And, where in Florida are you (assuming the Fl was for Florida)?

Shelly


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

That Pro Medalist can probably shoot more accurately than I can. Go for it.
I have thought for a long time that there should be some kind of vintage class so that the archers who use older bows for fun can have a little bit of a competition.


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't shoot anything that it would break your heart to lose.

Bows break sometimes, new or old. I've got a couple Tamerlanes and Kodiak Specials as well as a ProMedalist. I've shot them a little but at this point I'd rather keep them safe and sound at home. My Tamerlane, for example, is an early one and I doubt that I could ever replace it. 

All that being said, I do have a couple of older recurves that I bought to shoot. One I even had refinished. It wouldn't be the end of the world if it broke. Now, I just have to find the time.

I also have a newer GM with Epic limbs and I don't know for sure but I'm willing to bet it will out perform that older stuff...even if it isn't as cool...and I'm not risking a 40 year old bow.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

*Aaaaarrrrhhhh! Noooooooo!*



ShakesTheClown said:


> Don't shoot anything that it would break your heart to lose.
> 
> Bows break sometimes, new or old. I've got a couple Tamerlanes and Kodiak Specials as well as a ProMedalist. I've shot them a little but at this point I'd rather keep them safe and sound at home. My Tamerlane, for example, is an early one and I doubt that I could ever replace it.
> 
> ...


OK I would rather say that perhaps those valorous bows of old suffer from NOT being shot anymore!

For my part I started shooting last autumn. I started with a Gold Medalist that I repaired and made very good to shoot with. I then went to an old (1970's) AIM Wing bow.

I have now gone high class with another vintage bow, a fabulous Black Widow model 1225 from (again!) the 1970's. This is a fabulous bow, yet would be irreplaceable if I broke a limb, but, as I said before, why not shoot a beautiful bow if it can do its job and especially if one believes that it would be more loving it by shooting it than by just keeping it stored away.

It is incredible how people look at me when I show up withthat bow. Those who do not know it just are gawking, wide-eyed, and those who know it come and tell me a lot of interesting things to know about that sort of bow. 

If you got one of those, just grab it and shoot it before it fritters away!

I have gone to a FITA 1440 and am now going to a FITA 900 competition Saturday next. And I am hearing the Black Widow whispering : when? when? when?...

OK dear! There we go!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I would join those who say, shoot them! If they are in good shape they were made to launch arrows, not hang on a wall. Just be sure of their condition and be sure to use Dacron strings. Modern string materials would be a threat to these fine old bows.

Dave


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

Dave T said:


> I would join those who say, shoot them! If they are in good shape they were made to launch arrows, not hang on a wall. Just be sure of their condition and be sure to use Dacron strings. Modern string materials would be a threat to these fine old bows.
> 
> Dave


For my part I am using Fast Flite strings BUT I am padding the loops to make them extra comfortable for the grooves. I never had a problem. 

Since those old wood limbs are a little slower than their modern counterparts, I do not see a problem if the modern strings have less yield than Dacron.


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

Just to clarify, I didn't say don't shoot them...just remember that mechanical things sometimes break.

You can't look at a vintage bow and know that it's going to last. As I said, even new bows break before their time. If the bow has more value to you as a collectable then it does as a shooter then don't shoot it. If it means something to you only if you can shoot it then go ahead.

I love the vintage bows, but mine do not talk to me. They are inanimate objects and they do not benefit from the occasional shooting they get or even probably from the polishing now and then. I also doubt that shooting them hurts them, but it would kill me if my near mint '63 Tamerlane broke. So, I have other less rare bows available if I want to shoot one.

As for the Fast Flight...dont' do it...sure lots of bows can handle it but some clearly can't. I've seen tips blown on older bows from Fast Flight.

And padding the tips,well, I'm sorry but that makes no sense to me whatsoever. But, hey, what do I know. I'm sure you've learned more since last fall then I have in 30 years of shooting.


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

ShakesTheClown said:


> But, hey, what do I know. I'm sure you've learned more since last fall then I have in 30 years of shooting.


I can't say you are wrong on your last affirmation. 

I got some good advice from reputable shooters and coaches who have been aroud for more than 40 years. Serves me well, though. I agree, any bow might break. I make sure I take any precaution is needed before making a change.

Don'talk to those old bows they might respond! :zip:


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

How about a mid 1980's vintage Hoyt Pro medalist round wheel compound..... I shot it mostly indoors and it has been idle since 1990, just sitting there in it's case. When I put her away I had to shoot a 5 spot tatget at 30 yds to keep from trashing nocks and shafts....

I have to admit that I might feel a little silly on the line with the vintage "training wheels"...... but I can't see investing in a newer set up with the amount that I would actually get out to shoot it.

Anyone know where I can get tech info on this bow? Heck, I wouldn't mind putting new cables and limbs on it some time....


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

It seems a little strange to be talking about vintage compounds I usually think of compounds with all the latest bits on them but Hockey ref is has a point I have an early Oneida that I like to shoot every now and then and walking up to the line with a bow like that raises a few eyebrows.


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

I agree with jerryt and hockeyref. That actually might be a great part of the fun of shooting vintage bows, especially if you can beat dust off some modern-equipped shooters.

That makes for lively conversations! It also supports the idea that most of the success in archery comes from the inside, not the equipment!

:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Duss said:


> For my part I am using Fast Flite strings BUT I am padding the loops to make them extra comfortable for the grooves. I never had a problem.
> 
> Since those old wood limbs are a little slower than their modern counterparts, I do not see a problem if the modern strings have less yield than Dacron.


It's your equipment, do what you want. I just know I sure wouldn't use modern string materials (padded or not) on a older bow.

Dave


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

I was just talking about this the other day.maybe because I haxve ended up with 3 bear take downs, a Wing presentationII, a Wing Competition II, A SilverWing, And 2 old Sky's in the last 3 months.

I think a vintage Tournament with 3 classes, vintage compound, vintage recurve(no plunger), vintage recurve(plunger). would be a FUN time. I bet you could bring a lot of stuff out of the closet  

Have to work on it.


Rob


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ROB B said:


> I was just talking about this the other day.maybe because I haxve ended up with 3 bear take downs, a Wing presentationII, a Wing Competition II, A SilverWing, And 2 old Sky's in the last 3 months.
> 
> I think a vintage Tournament with 3 classes, vintage compound, vintage recurve(no plunger), vintage recurve(plunger). would be a FUN time. I bet you could bring a lot of stuff out of the closet
> 
> ...



In 1979 Pace shot the greatest score in target archery history-the 1341 FITA which lasted 10 years (Zabrodski broke it by one point at a Grand FIta in 89 with A/C arrows). we talked about a 25th anniversary shoot in 2005-aluminum arrows, dacron or kevlar strings, check it or old tox sights, magnesium handles.

steve cornell is still talking about such a shoot. I have a NIB TD 2 I got from Ann Hoyt-its marked Sky but its one of the ones that were marked sky but made back in the 80s=the limbs are only rated for dacron


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm all in for a vintage bow tournament or class. I always seem to have an old bow lying about that someone gave me.
Currently, I have one that looks like it was maybe made in the fifties or so by who know whom. Really good shooter, too.
Great idea.

:cocktail:


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

*Shooting Vintage bows*

I appreciate the replies to my question about shooting vintage bows. I think my Tamerlane is one of the very early models. The riser is odd shaped and it makes you shoot with your bow hand in a palm down position. I have shot the bow several times but I find it uncomfortable after a few shots. I never really researched any of my bows to great detail. I enjoy them as eye candy and I can't stop myself from purchasing them. They have the same appeal as an vintage bamboo flyrod. They are very hard to resist and a joy to shoot.

To answer a question, I am on the west coast of Florida in the tampa bay area. I have collected bows for several years and have a large collection of recurves and others. I purchased most of the bows from estate sales and a few from Ebay. I would like to shoot in some club shoots, but I wasn't sure how my vintage bows would be received. Thanks again


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I shot an old Ben Pearson Collegate at an indoor star FITA. I managed second behind a guy who was I think 5th at NAA Nationals in the barebow division. I was only 15 points behind him. Those old bows shoot just fine. Keep in mind that they were designed during an era where there was ONLY recurve archery. You are working with the high end of the preiod. The scary part is you can find these bows for < $50 in many cases. They are GREAT bows. I love them.

Yeah people will give you and odd look when you show up with a vintage bow. But keep in mind that archery is one of the friendliest sports there is. A sport where you can chat with the best in the world and they will tell you their secrets, (well, some any ways), and will help you with issues you may be having. Once you get past the odd look you will be one of the group. Just open up a bit and say hi.


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Traditional Recurve*

Fl Archer

The NAA has recently revised the requirements for the Traditional Recurve division. The new rules were designed to only allow these vintage recurves from the 50's & 60's. If you were to go to nationals in Colorado Springs you would see some of us shooting our old Pro Medalists (3 from Michigan). They are a blast to shoot, but please do not shoot carbon arrows or anything but dacron strings with them.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I understand the Dacron strings, but why not carbon arrows?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Because at the time (era) when these bows were in common use aluminum arrows were the norm. Although there were fiberglass arrows around then (I used them) they were for hunting and field, not target archery. Aluminum is allowed which I think is a great step forward over the previous Traditional National rules that required wood arrows.

Dave


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

*carbon arrows*



kraven said:


> I understand the Dacron strings, but why not carbon arrows?


Carbon arrows are typically lighter than their aluminum counterparts. Since the bows were designed for aluminums you would be going outside of their design perameters and risk damage to the bow.


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

*Shooting vintage bows*

I have a couple of the Black widows from the Wilson period that look like new. In general, do the Wilson Black widows hold up well to regular use? I purchased a X85 on ebay a few weeks ago and it looks like it just hung on a wall with little use.

I also have several Ben Pearsons that I have shot hundreds of times without any problems. Frankly, some of them look beat up and used to death but they still shoot fine. Thank you


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

FL -

Most of the guys here have it right. The "vintage" bows if in safe condition will perform quite well, are very forgiving and just plain look good. I have several dozen, yes dozen (been doing this a while) Hoyts, Pearsons, Wings and Bears. As Dave mentioned, they are dacron / aluminum only. It's don't only the limb tips that can fail, but some risers have been know to crack. Haven't had a failure on any of mine yet. The only downside is that wood being wood will react to temp and humidty changes, so IF you're a high level shooter that may be an disadvantage on a day long FITA or Field match in the hot sun. On indoor matches, seriously doubt anyone will see a difference. A 300 on an NFAA indoor match 30 years ago is the same as a 300 today. And yes, folks were shooting 300s back then .

Have fun with your bows and given them to you kids when they're ready for them!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

I have shot my Black Widow 1228 in a FITA 900 competition. I was the only "freak" with an "old" bow in that competition but I met a lot of "vintage archers" who had shot with that model in the past and I could get more information on the feed and care of them. And everyone was surprised that I should dare come and shoot at a competition with such an old bow :wink: I think they were just jealous!

I want to make a correction : my string is not a Fast Flaite one it uses BCY's 8125 string material. It is less aggressive than the Fast Flite type.

However I have still been warned about using modern string material, but all agreed that making fatter loops in the strings would be just right. 
The fact that I am using full-length 3-39 ACC arrows makes the acceleration less severe and I also am using the bow with lower pressure than its original one.

All those factors contribute to lessen the eventuality of problems. But anyway, I have been warned that the 1225 riser was prone to develop failures in the large flat section right above the handle.

Anyway the BW is a beauty to shoot with!


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Vintage is " Need-age"*

Absolutely shoot your vintage FITA bows. The hand built Hoyts, Black Widows, Wings, Bears and others from the 60's/70's or so represent some of Americas greatest craftmanship. There are a few people that specialize in restoration of these fine old bows. I just had my hunting bow, a 1970 BW 1200 T/D [48 #'s at 28", 62" lg.] restored completely. It's better than new and you have to look close to tell if it is still origional. Younger and new archers have little idea of the quality, style and workmanship available from that era. Look at the success of certain newer hand crafted bow companys. Their bows ,although usually hunting bows, are styled and built with the same love and care. I've had crowds of young people gather arround at the practice area before shoots just to look at my bows; asking what they were, where did I get them, who makes them? I shoot a PSE X-Factor FITA now for target and field. If Black Widow would start a reproduction of their 101 built as well as their origional, I'd switch.
Bill W.


----------

